# Sunweb 2019 'Cross Bikes?



## karl_27376 (Apr 25, 2005)

Now that Sunweb has moved to Cervelo, does anyone know what cross bikes the Sunweb riders (Lucinda Brand, Joris Nieuwenhuis, etc.) are riding? I haven't seen any real good pictures, but it seems like they may still be on their Liv/Giant bikes with the brand blacked out.

Thoughts?


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

The few pics I have seen from the '19 dutch championships Lucinda is still on her liv's with the logo's painted over.

The c series is not really cx friendly....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

for years the Cliff Bar Women (sponsored by Orbea) were riding rebadged Ibis Hakkalugis)


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd be curious to see if anyone has any new information now?.... At Jingle Cross Joris Nieuwenhuis was definitely not riding his Giant anymore....not sure what it was!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Apparently there are 6 Cervelo CX bikes and they all belong to him. I looked at them this weekend at Jingle and I'm also good friends w/ his soigneur.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> Apparently there are 6 Cervelo CX bikes and they all belong to him. I looked at them this weekend at Jingle and I'm also good friends w/ his soigneur.


Yeah, I sent him an instagram message and he confirmed that its a modified version of the Cervelo Aspero? I hope to get a closeup picture one of these days!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I should have checked this thread over the weekend...I could've take a bunch of photos. Sorry!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

View attachment 325947

Captured this screenshot from the Trek CX Cup.... It does look like an Aspero....would love to see a straight shot of this and some of the details!


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

A video from GCN and Jeremy Powers for anyone still interested in this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GvWpJy95ys


----------

